# dyi bag for Purigen pellets?



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought the 100ml size (which comes pre-bagged) to try. You might do the same to try it, unless that size just won't work for you.

That way you could decide if you like the results without buying a larger container, or worrying about what to put the stuff in. Who knows? You may love it so much that the price of The Bag becomes trivial, but if not, you haven't spent as much on the experiment. :smile:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Nylons might work, but clog up with gunk quick.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Buy the bag, it easily handles the regenerating process many times and is designed to hold the resin.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea the "Bag" here of Purigen cost 7.99. 

Love this stuff, here is a tip though. Buy 2, so when 1 gets dirty and needs recharging you can throw in the new one and clean the dirty one.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Panty hose, dude. It works for all kinds of stuff. GFO (Granular Ferric Oxide), Carbon, and of course Purigen!


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

I bought quantities of 100ml Purigen (already comes bagged)

How much Purigen are you planning to use?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

You can get at least 2 sizes of mesh bags @ PetSmart for $1. + each.
Get two & double them up - that will hold in your Purigen nicely and you shouldn't lose any of the fine granules.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> You can get at least 2 sizes of mesh bags @ PetSmart for $1. + each.
> Get two & double them up - that will hold in your Purigen nicely and you shouldn't lose any of the fine granules.


These things are really tiny, I don't know that 2x mesh bags will work.

I bought 250ml of purigen and the bag off amazon for a good price.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

zachary908 said:


> Panty hose, dude. It works for all kinds of stuff. GFO (Granular Ferric Oxide), Carbon, and of course Purigen!


I used panty hose for awhile but it is a PITA because it gets very degraded when you recharge the purigen in bleach a couple of times. Then when you are rinsing the purigen off the panty hose breaks and you get all of your purigen down the drain. A lot more costly then using the bag since the bag will stand up to the bleach regen process many many times.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^
I used panty hose to hold carbon in my SW sump until it broke open and the carbon got sucked into the pump and shot all over the tank. lol


----------



## CaliEAB (Aug 17, 2009)

Prebagged sound's good. The LFS I went to only had the 250 Mill bottle so I got that thinking it would last longer. Multiple votes for The Bag based on experience with nylons...must resist...learning..the hard way for...myself...


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Repeat after me: "Cheap is expensive!"


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

JRMott said:


> These things are really tiny, I don't know that 2x mesh bags will work.
> 
> I bought 250ml of purigen and the bag off amazon for a good price.


It works, my friend - I've been doing exactly that for 2 years.


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

Go to the paint department and find the bags painters use to filter paint with.


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

Get a piece of thin cloth + rubberband and just wrap it in it = free.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

farmhand said:


> Go to the paint department and find the bags painters use to filter paint with.


If your going to do that make sure you replace the fabric everytime you regen or else your free fix will end up costing you $5-$10-15 with Purigen going down the drain. I did it once then after that I bought the bag and haven't looked back.


----------



## CaliEAB (Aug 17, 2009)

Darn it. This is project creep at its best. 20 years ago I got a betta in beer glass and look where I am now.  I'm a Mcgyver kind of guy but many comments are valid: do it right once and ask yourself what's your per hour rate. That being said, it's so nice to build your own stuff..:icon_cool


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have had terrible luck with the pre-bagged ones. After awhile, a small part of the seem will burst and the beads will come out.

I don't use it as much anymore but I found the best way is to get a 3 pack of mesh bags. Get the finest they have. Then just double or triple bag it. Even though I may have a little come out, I have never had the trouble I have had with the pre-bagged ones.


----------



## Kwen (Oct 12, 2011)

How about Aquaclear's filter insert bag? How big are they?









I plan to buy 100ML and split it in 2 for my Fluval Edge
Not much space in that AquaClear 20 HOB, already have 2 sponges (removed the AC), a thin piece of scrubbing pad and the bag of biomax

Maybe I'll replace the biomax with some Seachem matrix and halve the quantity

If my math is right...1L of Purigen treats 4000L/1000G of water, so for a 23L tank, I'll only need 6ML to treat 23L/6G?!
With 50ML, I can deal with 50G of water lol


----------

